# Doe kindled 9- lost all. ?? Normal first time kindle problems??



## dipence71 (May 15, 2011)

First time kindle for this doe. All were on the wire and of course it was colder than snot last night/this am.  
2 were like peanuts? about the size of an adult pinkie and the rest were "normal", but all were found cold and dead on the wire, 1 was partially eaten???. she pulled hair like crazy though. Only 1 was in the nest box, although not covered in hair therefore died. 
When removing them the doe went a little bonkers and was grunting squealing and jumping around. She jumped on my hand and scratch me but not too bad.....

Theory - she can be bred, yah, I was questioning this as first 2 times didn't take
            - she had a fairly large littler size - a good sign
            - first time momma and didn't get it right, so will re breed her for next go round - we will see what happens!!!

Does this sound like a "normal" first?? 

Thanks in Advance


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (May 16, 2011)

That is almost exactly how my first does experience went and no she's the best momma in my herd.   Good luck and keep trying!  

9 is a good number!


----------



## DianeS (May 16, 2011)

Yep, that's what happened with mine, too. But the second litters were just fine. In the box, covered up, no problems. So hang in there!


----------



## Shelia's Bunny Barn (May 19, 2011)

Your doe should do better next time. It is very common for the first litter to go bonkers on you. Consider putting her with mutiple mates (at different times) if you have trouble getting her to mate. If she births on the wire or doesn't take this next time considering this will be her forth try, I would discontinue use with her simple to prevent losing more bunnies, and if she hasn't taken after 4 times, there may be something more to look into. This is personally what I do, something else may work for you.


----------



## homme (May 23, 2011)

I'm trying to learn about rabbits so I'm wondering if anyone has a link that they can point to that shows a correlation to a doe's age at first breeding and the percentages of first kindles that fail?


----------

